# BOWFISHING



## Captain Fishhunter

Ever been bowfishing? What is it? Bowfishing is the Sport of taking fish with a bow.You use a fiberglass arrowwith line attached for retreaving. Anyone intrested in triing this sport out contact me and mention this form for a 10% discount. Check out me web site for more info. www.fishhunterenterprise.com 

Here is a few pics. from some of my trips.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

What do you do with the stingrays??


----------



## Captain Fishhunter

Some we eat.

Some we use for bait.

Some we release.


----------

